# Sexual Selection in Tortoises



## KhairulTort (May 16, 2020)

I’ve always been curious about how selective pressures work in breeding tortoises. If you are a tortoise breeder or other interested party, can you tell us what kind of selective behaviours or preferences you see between your tortoises when you allow them to mate.
From what I’ve read it doesn’t seem like they’re too picky and the boys just harass any female available to them until they get what they want *yikes* 
But have you ever noticed them being particularly more interested in a prettier tortoise? Or perhaps the girls being more forthcoming to a male with particularly large gular projections ??
Essentially, what makes for a sexy tortoise, what do tortoises look for in eachother, and what do breeders look for in the tortoises they want to breed.

Side note: I feel like it should be the goal of animal husbandry (except in conservation) to breed animals better suited to captive environments.
Say a more outgoing tortoise which doesn’t stress easily, or a tortoise that’s more adaptable and thrives with lower artificial temperature requirements. Does anyone breed for behavioural traits?


----------



## MichaelL (May 16, 2020)

My male had chosen the smaller female entirely this year, the one most close to his size, and not the bigger one at all. She is kind of pretty though, not gonna lie. I can see why he chose her ?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 16, 2020)

Years ago when I had @Kapidolo Farms 's Manouria emys phayrei here (1.2) The male, Darth, was partial to Phae, the female he was raised with. The other female, Medea, is bigger, and 'prettier,' but he preferred Phae.

I understand from Will that Darth now divides his time between both girls.


----------



## KhairulTort (May 17, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Years ago when I had @Kapidolo Farms 's Manouria emys phayrei here (1.2) The male, Darth, was partial to Phae, the female he was raised with. The other female, Medea, is bigger, and 'prettier,' but he preferred Phae.
> 
> I understand from Will that Darth now divides his time between both girls.


I guess they play favourites! How interesting. Do the girls ever have any say in the matter?


----------



## GBtortoises (May 17, 2020)

Speaking for Testudo species such as Hermann's, Marginateds and Ibera, I've never seen any "preference" by a male or female. Males of most (all) Testudo species will attempt to breed with females at any given time for the most part. On occasion a male may be disinterested when in the presence of a mature female, but it is rare. With Testudo species, while the males may want to breed all the time, it's the females that determine when successful breeding will take place. Males court females by biting at their legs and neck, ramming them from all sides and constantly trying to mount them. However, unless a female is ready to be bred she will resist by trying to run away, or if she has to, pull her head and legs tightly into her shell. A female will often continue to take the courtship abuse while hunkered down until the male sees another active female or gives up. This is precisely why in captivity, sexually mature males and females should not be kept together and only brought together for breeding. If the female is ready to breed she will usually allow the male to mount her with little or no resistance. Often times raising her rear up to accommodate him. But as far as I have ever seen with my own tortoises of various species a male has never selected a female by any criteria such as appearance or size. They only need to be a female.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 17, 2020)

My tortoise prefers a certain rock in the backyard, and there's no shame in his game either.....


----------



## KhairulTort (May 17, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> My tortoise prefers a certain rock in the backyard, and there's no shame in his game either.....


Pics?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 17, 2020)

KhairulTort said:


> Pics?


Haha, I just looked thru my camera roll I don't have any saved. I'll try to get one of this little freak today.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 17, 2020)

KhairulTort said:


> Pics?


This is a family forum...no breeding pix...lol...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (May 17, 2020)

KhairulTort said:


> Pics?


Put him outside ten minutes ago and he got right to it lol


----------



## Yvonne G (May 17, 2020)

KhairulTort said:


> I guess they play favourites! How interesting. Do the girls ever have any say in the matter?


Probably the reason he liked Phae more was because Medea would tip him over when he tried anything with her.


----------



## KhairulTort (May 17, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Put him outside ten minutes ago and he got right to it lol
> View attachment 294627


If this is live I love it ????


----------



## KhairulTort (May 17, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Put him outside ten minutes ago and he got right to it lol
> View attachment 294627


Damn nice shell btw


----------



## GBtortoises (May 18, 2020)

I've heard stories and (and seen photos) of male Hermann's tortoises attempting to mount rocks, human feet, toys and other small pets! I think that sometimes their "passion" gets the best of them!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 19, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Probably the reason he liked Phae more was because Medea would tip him over when he tried anything with her.


Well, now Darth (the male) is larger than either female. He leaves them alone during nest building but before or after he's all about hooking up. The only thing that dissuades him is food. I have added many palm seed pod covers (they look like canoes?) to the enclosure and the females can hide in plain site from my view point, but not the roving eye of Darth.


----------

